
Protopiper: physically sketching room-sized objects at actual scale - Tomte
http://robertkovax.com/protopiper-physically-sketching-room-sized-objects-at-actual-scale
======
cromulent
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10482068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10482068)

